# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Zur Frage einer frühzeitigen Taxotere-Behandlung

## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Beim Lesen in dem früheren nicht mehr per Link zugänglichen BPS-Forum stoße ich auf einen von Dr. Frank Eichhorn übersetzten und ins Forum gestellten Aufsatz von Dr. M. Scholz, Onkologe und Prostatakrebsspezialist, zur kontrovers diskutierten Frage, ob eine frühzeitige Taxotere-Behandlung  richtig ist. 
Da ich keine andere Möglichkeit sehe, habe ich den Beitrag kopiert und füge ihn nachfolgend ein.

Dr. M. Scholz, der in Amerika große Reputation genießt und dessen Schriften auch ins Deutsche übersetzt wurden, vereint in seiner Lehre nicht nur großes theoretisches Wissen sondern hat auch praktische Erfahrung mit vielen Tausenden von an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten. Man muss seine Meinung nicht immer teilen, aber man muss sie ernst nehmen.

Gruß, Reinardo 

* Taxotere* *, Dr.F.E.*, _20.02.05, 11:27_ 
Liebes Forum !

Dr. Mark Scholz, Onkologe und ehemaliger Partner von Dr. Strum hat kürzlich seine Erfahrungen mit Taxotere in einem kleinen Aufsatz zusammengefasst. Er neigt dazu Taxotere bei Risikopatienten frühzeitig einzusetzten  auch wenn noch kein androgenunabhängiges Prostatakarzinom vorliegt. Ich teile weitgehend seine Auffassung obwohl es für einige Betroffene eine  Übertherapie sein könnte . Es gibt Männer die auf die ADT3 sehr gut ansprechen und in 3 Monaten einen PSA Nadir von 0,05 ng/ml erreichen. Diese Gruppe kommt auch für eine intermittierende ADT in Frage und hat im allgemeinen eine sehr gute Prognose.
Ich habe den Aufsatz von Dr. Scholz für Sie übersetzt  weil ich ihn für wichtig halte.

Alles Gute !

Dr. F. Eichhorn




Taxotere

Von Dr. M. Scholz, Onkologe und Prostatakrebsspezialist,
Marina del Rey, Californien

Übersetzt von Dr. F. Eichhorn
Urologe
Naturheilverfahren
www.psa-zu-hoch.de



Taxotere ist das wirksamste Medikament gegen Prostatakrebs. Es ist auch das wirksamste Medikament in der Behandlung von Brustkrebs und Lungenkrebs.

Zwei große randomisierte Studien, die im Jahr 2004 fertiggestellt wurden, zeigen ein längeres Überleben bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs, wenn sie mit Taxotere im Vergleich zu Mitoxantrone behandelt wurden, einem Medikament, das von der FDA (Food and Druck Administration) bereits zugelassen ist.

Die FDA hat Taxotere umgehend zur Behandlung des Prostata-Karzinoms zugelassen, nachdem die erwähnten Studien veröffentlich waren. Wir selbst benutzen Taxotere off label mit guten Ergebnissen in der Behandlung des Prostata-Karzinoms seit 1998 (An-
Merkung des Übersetzers: Wir verwenden Taxotere in unserer Praxis seit dem Jahr 2000).

Taxotere spielt bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs in zweierlei Hinsicht eine wichtige Rolle.
In 1. Linie werden damit Männer mit einem fortgeschrittenen metastasierenden Prostata-Karzinom behandelt. In dieser Situation kann Taxotere alleine oder kombiniert mit anderen Medikamenten verwendet werden um seinen Antikrebseffekt zu verbessern. Es muss in jeder individuellen Situation festgelegt werden ob Taxotere allein oder in Kombination mit anderen Medikamenten verwendet werden soll.

In 2. Linie findet Taxotere auch Verwendung als ein Medikament in der Behandlung des Prostatakrebsfrühstadiums, wenn das Krebsprofil ein hohes Risiko für ein Rezidiv oder ein hohes Risiko für die Entstehung einer Hormonresistenz vermuten lässt. Die Hormonblockade ist normalerweise die 1. Verteidigungslinie gegen eine Hochrisikoerkrankung. Es gibt aber Situationen, in denen die Hormonblockade allein eindeutig nicht ausreicht. Man nennt
den Einsatz von Taxotere zusätzlich zur Hormonblockade adjuvante Chemotherapie.

Die adjuvante Taxotere-Therapie wird bei Männern mit Lungenkrebs als Standart angesehen, wie auch bei Frauen mit Brustkrebs. Tatsache ist, dass das Vorenthalten einer adjuvanten Taxotere-Therapie bei jungen Frauen mit einem Brustkrebs im Frühstadium als Kunstfehler angesehen wird. Dies ist das Ergebnis von zahllosen Studien die belegen, dass Rezidivraten reduziert und das langfristige Überleben von Frauen die Taxotere bekommen, im Vergleich zu Frauen die kein Taxotere bekommen verbessert werden kann.

Wissenschaftliche Studien die den benefit einer adjuvanten Taxotere-Therapie bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs in einer Hochrisikokonstellation belegen sollen werden zurzeit durchgeführt. Wir erwarten, dass diese Studien beweisen, dass Taxotere die Fähigkeit hat, die Rezidivraten zu reduzieren und das Überleben bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs zu verlängern, wie bei Frauen mit Brustkrebs. Da diese Studien noch einige Zeit zur Fertigstellung benötigen werden wir endgültige Ergebnisse erst in einigen Jahren vorliegen haben.

In der Zwischenzeit, während wir auf die Ergebnisse dieser Studien warten, sind Männer mit einem Hochrisiko-Karzinom vor die Wahl gestellt zu entscheiden ob sie eine adjuvante Taxotere-Therapie durchführen sollen oder nicht, obwohl die vorliegenden wissenschaftlichen Daten unvollständig sind. Wir möchten unseren Gedankengang darlegen der uns dazu bewegt, dass eine adjuvante Chemotherapie mit Taxotere bei Männern mit einer Hochrisikoerkrankung eine gute Idee sein könnte.

1. Eine Chemotherapie einschl. Taxotere die gegen weiter fortgeschrittenen Krebs wirksam ist wirkt in früheren Stadien des gleichen Typs sogar noch besser. Beispiele für dieses bereits praktizierte Prinzip finden Sie bei Brustkrebs, Lungenkrebs, Lymphomen, Hirn-, Rachen-, Cervix- und Blasenkarzinomen sowie beim Darmkrebs (noch nicht bei Prostata-Ca).
2. Die Effektivität von Taxotere beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs ist bewiesen. Es scheint deshalb wahrscheinlich, wie bereits bei vielen anderen Karzinomen nachgwiesen, dass Taxotere in einem früheren Stadium der Erkrankung noch effektiver sein wird.

Wie wir bereits oben erwähnten, ist diese Logik den akademischen Zentren unseres Landes nicht verloren gegangen. Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen wurden begonnen, aber die Ergebnisse stehen noch aus. Bis die Ergebnisse dieser Studien vorliegen, ist die adjuvante Therapie mit Taxotere für Männer mit einer Hochrisikoerkrankung eine logische Erwägung wird aber noch nicht als Standarttherapie betrachtet.

Taxotere wird intravenös gegeben. Er gibt zwei populäre Behandlungsprotokolle mit höherer Dosis alle 3 Wochen oder eine niedrigere Dosis wöchentlich. Bei den weiter fortgeschrittenen Fällen ist es möglich, dass das Zweiwochenprotokoll effektiver ist. Aber die höheren Dosen verursachen eine höhere Rate von niedrigen weißen Blutkörperchen und häufiger ein Fatigue-Syndrom (Müdigkeit). Andererseits sind wöchentliche Infusionen unbequemer, weil sie eine größere Zahl von Arztbesuchen erfordern.

Andere Nebenwirkungen von Taxotere können bei den verschiedenen Behandlungsprotokollen variieren. Ein reversibler Haarausfall scheint bei dem 3-Wochen-Protokoll schwerwiegender zu sein. Übelkeit kommt weder bei dem einen noch bei dem anderen Protokoll häufig vor, auch weil es höchst effektive Medikamente dagegen gibt.
Taxotere kann die Geschmacksnerven beeinträchtigen. Dadurch können gewohnte Nahrungsmittel merkwürdig schmecken. Dieses Risiko scheint für beide Protokolle gleich hoch zu sein. Es scheint deshalb ratsam, die Zunge während der Behandlung bis eine Stunde nach der Behandlung mit Eis zu kühlen.

Fingernägel können brüchig werden. Diese Nebenwirkung scheint bei dem einwöchentlichen Protokoll häufiger aufzutreten. Deshalb empfehlen wir die Fingerspitzen während der Infusion mit Taxotere bis kurz danach zu kühlen. Irritationen des Tränengangs sind eine andere Nebenwirkung die häufiger bei der wöchentlichen Taxotere-Gabe auftritt. Dieser Effekt wird normalerweise bemerkt, wenn die Männer vermehrt Tränenflüssigkeit produzieren, weil die Tränengänge nicht ausreichend drainieren. Um dieses Problem zu verhindern empfehlen wir die Anwendung einer künstlichen Tränenflüssigkeit während und nach jeder Behandlung. Taxotere kann so von der Augenoberfläche weggespült werden. Wenn jedoch eine unzureichende Drainage fortbesteht kann es notwendig werden vorübergehend eine Schiene in den Tränengang einzulegen, um eine langandauernde Narbenbildung zu vermeiden.

Eine andere Nebenwirkung die sich im Laufe der Zeit entwickeln kann nennt man Neuropathie. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Taubheitsgefühl in den Fingern und Zehen. Generell sind diese Symptome wenig ausgeprägt und bilden sich mit der Zeit wieder zurück wenn Taxotere abgesetzt wird. Hohe Dosen von Glutamin, einer Aminosäure, können die Beschwerden lindern. Andere eher seltene Nebenwirkungen können bei beiden Behandlungsprotokollen auftreten z.B. Gesichtsrötung, Leberentzündung oder Durchfall. Diese Probleme verschwinden durch entsprechende Anpassung des Behandlungsplanes.

Insgesamt wird Taxotere gut vertragen. Wir haben im Jahr 2001 eine Pilotstudie veröffentlicht, die auswertete wie Taxotere von älteren Männern vertragen wurde. Das durchschnittliche Alter dieser Gruppe war 78. Der älteste Mann war 87. Mit dem wöchentlichen Protokoll, so haben wir herausgefunden, wird Taxotere fast von jedem vertragen. In dieser Studie haben 17 von 20 Männern den gesamten Behandlungszyklus vollendet. Drei Männer entschieden sich die Behandlung abzubrechen bevor der Zyklus beendet war, weil sie sich sehr müde fühlten. Eine Kopie dieser Studie kann auf Anfrage von unserer Praxis bezogen werden.

Zusammenfassend ist bewiesen dass Taxotere das Überleben der Männer mit Prostatakrebs verlängert. Eine weitere wirksame Waffe im Kampf gegen diese Erkrankung zu haben wird von allen die mit Krebs zu tun haben begrüßt. Weil dieses Medikament immer noch relativ neu ist, werden Fragen offen bleiben müssen welche Rolle es in einem Frühstadium bei Hochrisikopatienten spielt. Bis mehr Informationen zur Verfügung stehen wird der optimale Weg zur Nutzung von Taxotere nur im Rahmen einer partnerschaftlichen Besprechung zwischen Doktor und Patient entschieden werden können.

----------


## RalfDm

> Da ich keine andere Möglichkeit sehe, habe ich den Beitrag kopiert und füge ihn nachfolgend ein.


Hallo Reinardo,

die Mühe war unnötig. Der Artikel findet sich schon lange bei den KISP-"Texten".

Ralf

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wissenschaftliche Studien die den „benefit“ einer adjuvanten Taxotere-Therapie bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs in einer Hochrisikokonstellation belegen sollen werden zurzeit durchgeführt. Wir erwarten, dass diese Studien beweisen, dass Taxotere die Fähigkeit hat, die Rezidivraten zu reduzieren und das Überleben bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs zu verlängern, wie bei Frauen mit Brustkrebs. Da diese Studien noch einige Zeit zur Fertigstellung benötigen werden wir endgültige Ergebnisse erst in einigen Jahren vorliegen haben.
> 
> In der Zwischenzeit, während wir auf die Ergebnisse dieser Studien warten, sind Männer mit einem Hochrisiko-Karzinom vor die Wahl gestellt zu entscheiden ob sie eine adjuvante Taxotere-Therapie durchführen sollen oder nicht, obwohl die vorliegenden wissenschaftlichen Daten unvollständig sind. Wir möchten unseren Gedankengang darlegen der uns dazu bewegt, dass eine adjuvante Chemotherapie mit Taxotere bei Männern mit einer Hochrisikoerkrankung eine gute Idee sein könnte.


Ich darf als Gegenbehauptung eine durchgeführte Studie der RTOG zitieren:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...?dopt=Abstract

Das ist eine Studie, bei der Patienten mit einer Bestrahlung aufgrund eines aggressiven Prostatakarzinoms (GS>6 + PSA 20-100 oder GS 8 + cT2 + PSA < 100) zusätzlich zu einer antiandrogenen Therapie mit Paclitaxel (auch ein Taxan wie Docetaxel=Taxotere), Etoposid und Estramustin erhielten.
Die Studie musste nach Einschluss von knapp 400 Patienten geschlossen werden, da die Toxizität im Chemotherapiearm zu hoch war. Es fanden sich viele thromboembolische Ereignisse und einige Patienten im Chemotherapiearm entwickelten eine Leukämie oder ein myelodysplastisches Syndrom.

Daher wurde dieses Konzept verlassen.
Das war zwar eine Kombinationschemotherapie mit Paclitaxel, Estramustin und Etoposid, was mehr als Taxotere alleine wäre, allerdings wird durch diese Studien jedem Menschen klar, dass eine Übertherapie manchmal auch gefährlich und nicht vertretbar sein kann.

Meiner Meinung nach darf man nicht vergessen, dass es auch hier um Geld geht. Es gibt einen sehr guten Grund, warum Taxotere nur für die Behandlung des hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinoms zugelassen ist. Und dieser Grund ist die fehlende Evidenz.

----------


## Anonymous3

Bin auch der Meinung, dass man, auch im Hochrisikobereich, nicht grundsätzlich neoadjuvant Chemo einsetzen sollte. Die NW sind schon erheblich, zumindest im Vergleich zu ADT. Was natürlich nicht heisst, dass man Chemo nicht *frühzeitig einsetzen sollte, wenn sich ADT Versagen abzeichnet*. Alle fortschrittlichen Onkologen verwenden heute ein Taxotere 'weekly-low-dose' Schema mit akzeptablen Nebenwirkungen. Das in der Studie eingesetzte TEE Schema (wer ist denn auf die Idee mit dem Etoposid gekommen???) ist wohl prinzipiell ungeeignet! Evt. kann der Erstlinieneinsatz von CABAZITAXEL das NW Profil weiter senken?!

Andi

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Bin auch der Meinung, dass man, auch im Hochrisikobereich, nicht grundsätzlich neoadjuvant Chemo einsetzen sollte. Die NW sind schon erheblich, zumindest im Vergleich zu ADT. Was natürlich nicht heisst, dass man Chemo nicht *frühzeitig einsetzen sollte, wenn sich ADT Versagen abzeichnet*.


Das ist richtig.




> Alle fortschrittlichen Onkologen verwenden heute ein Taxotere 'weekly-low-dose' Schema mit akzeptablen Nebenwirkungen.


Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, dass das wöchentliche Schema besser ist.
Letztendlich darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass in der Zulassungsstudie für Taxotere
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...?dopt=Abstract
*nur* das 3wöchige Taxotere-Schema dem Mitoxantron überlegen war (und zwar signifikant mit p=0.009), während das wöchentliche Taxoetere-Schema nicht so gut abschnitt und nicht signifikant besser als Mitoxantron war (p=0.36).
Die Patienten lebten auch mit der 3wöchigen Applikation länger (18.9 Monate) als mit der wöchentlichen Gabe (17.4 Monate).

Ich weiss nicht, warum in diesem Forum die low-dose wöchentliche Gabe propagiert wird und wessen Idee es ist, dass sie besser als die 3wöchige Gabe sei. 
Beim Mammakarzinom ist es gezeigt worden, dass 3wöchige oder wöchentliche Schemata bei Paclitaxel ähnlich gut sind und dass die Nebenwirkungen anders je nach Gabe sind, zusammengerechnet aber nicht weniger. 
Streng evidenzbasiert aber, ist nur das 3wöchige Taxotere-Schema bislang als signifikant besser als Mitoxantron beim Prostatakarzinom gezeigt worden.






> Das in der Studie eingesetzte TEE Schema (wer ist denn auf die Idee mit dem Etoposid gekommen???) ist wohl prinzipiell ungeeignet!


Ich glaube die Idee war, neuroendokrine entdifferenzierte Zellen zu erwischen, diese sprechen in der Regel gut auf Etoposid.
Etoposid/Carboplatin wird auch oft bei Prostatakarzinom als second-line Chemotherapie eingesetzt, vor allem wenn Hinweise für neuroendokrine Entdifferenzierung da sind.

----------


## Anonymous3

Das die 3-wöchentliche Gabe von Taxotere (mono) wirksamer ist wie die wöchentliche bestreite ich nicht. Es hat sich aber gezeigt, dass die wöchentliche Gabe 'aussreichend' wirksam ist bei deutlich geringeren NW. Warum das nicht mal versuchen? Die Kombination von Taxotere mit Estramustinphosphat ist auch nicht 'evidenzbasiert' evaluiert, aber gängige Praxis. 

Bei NE Zellpopulationen hat sich Carboplatin als wirksam erwiesen, Etoposid - ist mir neu!

Ich möchte auch nochmal auf die Kombinationsmöglichkeit von Taxotere mit Thalidomid hinweisen.

Andi

----------


## MalteR

"Bei NE Zellpopulationen hat sich Carboplatin als wirksam erwiesen,......"

Hallo Andi,
ab wann und wie lange macht man das? Und wie sieht man(n), dass die NE's wachsen? Erst durch die Bio-Marker? Dann ist doch wieder Zeit verloren gegangen.

Malte

----------


## Anonymous3

Malte,
grüss Dich. Ja Neuroendokrine-Entartung ist eines der ganz grossen Probleme im fortgechrittenem Stadium. Er neigt dazu innere Organe wie Leber, Lunge, Hirn ect. zu befallen und ist nur bedingt durch die Blutmarker NSE und CGA vorhersagbar. Stätig steigende Werte sollten aber schon mal die Alarmglocken schrillen lassen. Wir haben hier doch immer wieder Kollegen gesehen, die uns unvermittelt, bei scheinbar niedrig-stabilem PSA, verlassen haben. Wer will das schon?!

Zu Deiner Frage, wie, was, wer, wo Chemo mit Tax+Carboplatin. Da findest Du sicher etliche Beiträge im Netz. Schon Leibowitz hat das primär angewand, er nannte es TEC Schema. Komm doch zum Patiententag nach Muc am 16 Okt., da ist auch Bonkhoff anwesend. Ihn kannst Du dann ganz gezielt fragen. Das ist ein absoluter Spezialist!

Was machen Deine Knochen?

Andi

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Das die 3-wöchentliche Gabe von Taxotere (mono) wirksamer ist wie die wöchentliche bestreite ich nicht. Es hat sich aber gezeigt, dass die wöchentliche Gabe 'aussreichend' wirksam ist bei deutlich geringeren NW.


Bitte zeigen Sie mir die Daten, die begründen, dass:
a) eine wöchentliche Gabe "ausreichend wirksam" sei
b) die Nebenwirkungen bei der wöchentlichen Gabe "deutlich geringer" als bei der 3wöchentlichen sind.

Ich wiederhole erneut, dass in der Zulassungsstudie für Taxotere, die wöchentlich Gabe schlecht war.
Falls die Zulassungsstudie damals nur mit der wöchentlichen Gabe gemacht wäre, dann wäre Taxotere nie zugelassen worden, da die wöchentliche Gabe, das Überleben im Vergleich zu Mitoxantron nicht gesteigert hat.





> Die Kombination von Taxotere mit Estramustinphosphat ist auch nicht 'evidenzbasiert' evaluiert, aber gängige Praxis.


Estramustin an sich macht wenig Nebenwirkungen, somit kann man das locker mit Taxotere kombinieren.
Dass es einen zusätzlichen Benefit hat, bleibt fraglich.



Ich möchte betonen, dass man einen "Nebeneffekt" nicht vergessen darf:
Die wöchentliche Gabe ist lukrativer für jeden Onkologen, der diese verordnet. Man sieht den Patient 200% öfter und man muss (aufgrund der Ampullengrössen) mehr Ampullen verbrauchen. Da profitieren sowohl der Arzt, wie auch die Pharmaindustrie.
Diesen wichtigen Nebenaspekt darf man nicht vergessen, insbesondere in Fällen wo die "low-dose" Taxotere-Behandlung im *nicht* hormonrefraktären Stadium als off-label gemacht wird und privat abgerechnet wird.





> Bei NE Zellpopulationen hat sich Carboplatin als wirksam erwiesen, Etoposid - ist mir neu!


Die Kombination aus Cisplatin oder Carboplatin und Etoposid, ist der heutige Standard bei der Behandlung des kleinzelligen Bronchialkarzinoms, des häufigsten und aggressivsten neuroendokrinen Karzinoms.

----------


## Anonymous3

> a) eine wöchentliche Gabe "ausreichend wirksam" sei
> b) die Nebenwirkungen bei der wöchentlichen Gabe "deutlich geringer" als bei der 3wöchentlichen sind.


Vielleicht melden sich hier noch Betroffene, die selbst Erfahrungen über Ihre Chemotherapie einbringen können. Hier mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung von Studien zu Docetaxel/Taxotere basierter Chemotherapie. Gerade frühzeitig angewand und damit wirksamer wie (zu) spät verabreicht, ermöglicht ein wöchentliches Protokoll.

Das die NW vergleichsweise geringer sind, wird doch wohl nicht ernsthaft bestritten?! Die vertretbaren NW bieten auch Potential für Kombinationstherapien!

Eine spannende Frage zur Zeit (für mich), kann man wöchentliche Protokolle auch mit Cabazitaxel machen? FE scheint hier was zu planen, bin mal gespannt!

Andi

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Alle von Ihnen zitierten Studien sind quasi "Ministudien" mit 30-50 Patienten jeweils, nicht randomisiert und teilweise auch nicht prospektiv erfasst.

Daher kann man keine Aussage darauf basierend zur Wirksamkeit von Taxotere treffen.


Die Evidenz ist klar:

1. Die wöchentliche Taxoteregabe bei hormonrefraktären Patienten ist der dreiwöchigen Gabe eindeutig unterlegen.
2. Die wöchentliche Taxoteregabe bei hormonrefraktären Patienten ist nicht wirksamer als Mitoxantron.

Ich zitiere einen schönen Übersichtsartikel:
http://www.nature.com/pcan/journal/v...an200962a.html
"Weekly docetaxel (30 mg m−2 with prednisone 5 mg twice daily) was less effective than 3-weekly docetaxel, resulting in 37.4% of 207 men in the weekly arm experiencing a small but significant QoL deterioration, whereas this figure was only 29.1% (of 278 men) in the 3-weekly arm.  OS in patients receiving weekly docetaxel was 17.4 months, which was  not significantly different from that with mitoxantrone and prednisone. *It was therefore suggested that weekly docetaxel should only be used  first line in exceptional circumstances, for example, in men with  compromised bone marrow reserves who are at high risk of septic  neutropenia.*"

----------


## Anonymous3

Vielen Dank für die erneute Klarstellung der Wirksamkeit von 3-wöchentlicher vs. wöchentlicher Tax Chemo. Ihnen scheint das besonders wichtig zu sein, sonst hätten Sie es nicht 3 mal wiederholt, obwohl es, zumindest von mir, nie widersprochen wurde.

Deutlich wird dabei natürlich die Limitierung der Möglichkeiten und Argumentationen allein auf die 3-wöchentliche TAX mono-Chemo. Das dies nicht die Lösung sein kann, haben schon Viele erkannt. Ansprechraten von jeweils knapp 50% sind einfach zu wenig. Wie bei anderen malignen Erkrankungen haben sich weltweit Kombinationstherapien durchgesetzt. Bei PCA sind dazu seit mehr als 10 Jahren Untersuchungen im Gange, die teilweise in die klinische Praxis übernommen wurden. 

Fortschrittliche, nicht von Evidenzgrenzen gehinderte Onkologen haben div. Schematas entwickelt die uns Schwerbetroffenen Hoffnung vermitteln könnten. Wenn, ja wenn da nicht diese dusslige Evidenzgeschichte immer wieder als Totschlagargument rausgezogen würde. Am Ende gehts wieder mal ums Geld, da haben Sie Recht, tote Patienten sind einfach billiger.....frustrierend!

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Andi. Dein Beitrag zu den "fortschrittlichen, nicht von Evidenzgrenzen gehinderten Onkologen" mit dem Cartoon ist veröffentlichungswürdig und mir aus der Seele gesprochen. Es war das auch einer der Kritikpunkte, die ich bei der Reszension von Karl Lauterbachs Buch 'Gesund im kranken System' angeführt habe. Lauterbach, gleichfalls ein Verfechter der "evidenzbasierten Medizin" übersieht hier, dass nicht alle schulmedizinischen Fachrichtungen den gleichen hohen Leistungsstandard aufweisen wie beispielsweise die Kardiologie oder die Dentalmedizin. Wer deshalb die zwar evidenzbasierte, aber leider recht hinterfragungswürdige Prostatakrebstherapiekarriere nicht durchlaufen will, insbesondere bei bereits fortgeschrittener Erkrankung, tut gut daran, sich selbst zu informieren und einen eigenen Therapieweg zu suchen.

In der Sache müssen wir aber unterscheiden die Frage des wöchentlichen bzw. dreiwöchentlichen Behandlungsprotokolls und die Frage der frühzeitigen Chemotherapie. Leibowitz praktiziert 3 Wochen lang je eine Infusion, dann eine Woche Pause, und zwar ausschließlich mit der Begründung der besseren Verträglichkeit. Ich erinnere mich, dass vor Jahren einige Funktionäre des BPS Bob Leibowitz in seiner Praxis in Los Angeles besuchten und Gelegenheit hatten, mit Patienten im Infusionsraum zu sprechen, wo diese bestätigten, dass sie die Therapie gut vertragen würden. Schließlich ist die ganze Behandlungsstrategie von Leibowitz ja auch darauf ausgerichtet, nicht unter allen Umständen zu heilen sondern möglicht lange eine hohe Lebensqualität zu erhalten. 
Und wenn es bei mir einmal dahin kommen sollte, dass ich Chemotherapie benötige, werde ich aus gleichem Grund das wöchentliche Protokoll wählen, unbeschadet der möglicherweise größeren Effektivität des Dreiwochenprotokolls. Da eine Heilung dann ohnehin nicht mehr möglich ist, möchte ich mir das Leben mit Nebenwirkungen nicht auch noch belasten.

Die frühzeitige Chemotherapie hingegen hat zur Grundlage die Idee, dass eine Therapie, die im sehr fortgeschrittenen Stadium der Erkrankung gut wirkt, in einem früheren Stadium noch viel besser wirken müsse. Strum und Walsh denken hierbei insbesondere an Fälle bei Prostatektomie, wo Umstände wie z.B. hoher Gleason ein Rezidiv 
wahrscheinlich machen. Leibowitz hat dieses Problem nicht, da er die Prostatektomie von vornhinein ablehnt. Er setzt die von ihm sogenannte "leichte" Chemotherapie schon gleich ein, wenn die DHB nicht den erhofften Erfolg brachte oder bei fortgeschrittener Erkrankung ein Erfolg nicht zu erwarten ist.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

50% Ansprechraten mögen frustrierend erscheinen, sind aber leider üblich in palliativen Situationen in der Behandlung zahlreicher Krebserkrankungen.

Zu der Frade der wöchentlichen oder 3-wöchentlichen Infusion, kann ich nur meine These wiederholen:
3-wöchige Behandlung ist das effektivste Schema.

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich erinnere mich, dass vor Jahren einige Funktionäre des BPS Bob Leibowitz in seiner Praxis in Los Angeles besuchten und Gelegenheit hatten, mit Patienten im Infusionsraum zu sprechen, wo diese bestätigten, dass sie die Therapie gut vertragen würden. Schließlich ist die ganze Behandlungsstrategie von Leibowitz ja auch darauf ausgerichtet, nicht unter allen Umständen zu heilen sondern möglicht lange eine hohe Lebensqualität zu erhalten.


Damit dürfte dieser Bericht gemeint sein.

Ralf

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
soweit man die Literatur heranzieht, scheint die Absicht einer Taxotere-Vergabe im 1-Wochen-Zyklus darin zu liegen, eine bessere Verträglichkeit für den Patienten zu erreichen. Auch wenn einzelne Nebenwirkungen ebenso heftig auftreten können wie bei einer 3-Monats-Vergabe, so scheinen mir die zahlreichen Studien zur monatlichen Infusion - zumeist in Kombination mit weiteren Therapeutika - das Bemühen zu belegen, Therapieoptionen mit möglichst geringen Nebenwirkungen zu finden.
Evidenz hin oder her, ich sehe durchaus eine Plausibilität in der Annahme, ein weicherer Dosierungsrhythmus könnte bei frühzeitiger Anwendung eine ausreichende Effektivität erzielen. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt warten bis zum Äußersten, um dann mit der Hammermethode den letzten Versuch zu unternehmen. Jedenfalls scheinen innovative Ärzte, die die evidenzbasierte Medizin nicht als Kochbuch mißverstehen, gute Erfahrungen mit adjuvanter Anwendung und wöchentlicher Vergabe gemacht zu haben.
Die Zulassungsstudie TAX 327 wurde mit Docetaxel und dem Entzündungshemmer Prednison durchgeführt. Da war die 3-wöchentliche der wöchentlichen Vergabe um 1,6 Monate überlegen (17,3 vs. 18,9 Monate Überleben). Das ist unstrittig.
In der ASCENT-1-Studie mit 37 Patienten hatte Thomasz Beer mit wöchentlichem Taxotere (Docetaxel) plus hochdosiertem Calcitriol ein medianes Überleben von 19,5 Monaten erreicht. Eine Phase-II-Studie mit 250 Patienten erzielte noch bessere Ergebnisse: noch vor Abschluß der Studie berichtete die Ärztezeitung 2006 von einem medianen Überleben von 23,5 Monaten. Mit der Großstudie ASCENT-2 kam 2007 die Ernüchterung: Sie musste abgebrochen werden, weil im wöchentlichen Arm wesentlich mehr Patienten starben als im 3-wöchigen Taxotere-Mono-Arm. M.E. spricht dieses Ergebnis für einen gezielten Einsatz von Chemotherapeutika und es verbietet sich, nach dem Gießkannenprinzip zu verfahren. 
Taxotere ist unbestritten das Medikament Nr. 1 bei hormonrefraktärem PK. Bei Brustkrebs erhöhten sich die Überlebenschancen signifikant unter Hinzugabe von Avastin. Vergangenen März konnte man  in Journal of Clinical Oncology von einer  Studie mit 60 kastrationsresistenten PK-Patienten lesen, bei der in der Kombination Taxotere, Avastin und Thalidomid  ein medianes Überleben von 28,2 Monaten erreicht wurde.  90% hatten einen PSA-Abfall von über 50% und 18,3 Monate war die mediane Dauer bis zur Progression. (siehe auch PMID: 20308663) Wie weit die Lebensqualität erhalten blieb entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Die erzielten 28,2 Monate scheinen mir jedoch angesichts unserer desolaten Situation nicht so schlecht, zumal wir eine Streuung annehmen dürfen und am oberen Ende Überlebenszeiten von sicherlich 3 Jahren und mehr erreicht wurden. 
Andy, Reinardo, ich freue mich, wenn ich im Forum Beiträge von Personen lese, die erkennen lassen dass es für sie außer evidenzbasierten Therapien auch andere erfolgreiche Ansätze gibt. 
Grüße von Hartmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Phase II Studien neigen immer dazu, bessere Ergebnisse als Phase III Studien zu liefern.
Das Problem aller Phase II Studien besteht darin, dass dort eine gewisse Patientenselektion stattfindet. 
Da eine Therape erst durch eine Phase II Studie gehen muss, bevor sie es zu einer Phase III Studie schafft, sind die Ausschlusskriterien eine Phase II Studie in der Regel strenger, damit keine Patienten gefährdet werden.
Beweist sich die Therapie in der Phase II Studie, dann wird eine Phase III Studie mit "aufgelockerten" Ausschlusskriterien gestartet.

Ein weiteres Problem liegt in der Anzahl der erforderlichen Patienten. Man kann Phase II Studien gut mit 30-40 Patienten jeweils machen.
Eine randomisierte Phase III Studie braucht aber in der Regel mehrere hunderte Patienten. Setzt man zu strenge Einschlusskriterien, hat man ein Problem, weil man nicht genug Patienten für die Studie finden kann.

----------


## Anonymous3

Hartmuth,
danke, freut mich wenn's wenigstens eine handvoll Kollegen interessiert.

Der grosse Strum schreibt zu diesem Thema:

_The FDA has approved the every 3 week taxotere with prednisone because of the survival benefit. There may be patient friendlier alternatives. Stephen Strum MD recently posted the following to P2P when answering a patient: "Stephen Strum, MD> I have gone back and forth from every 3 week to weekly for Taxol (paclitaxel) & for Taxotere (docetaxel) and every time the patient's report the QOL (Quality of Life) is dramatically better for the weekly. In other tumor types the weekly regimen has been more effective as well. Only in PC has the every 3 week regimen showed a small, but statistically significant edge in median survival._

_In another P2P post he indicated: "I rarely if ever use single agent taxane therapy; be it Taxotere or Taxol. I usually combine the taxane with Carboplatin and often some form of estrogen such as Emcyt or DES or estradiol._ 

Dein Vorschlag Tax mit Thalidomid und Avastin zu kombinieren basiert auf einem Protokoll des "US National Cancer Institute" (LAM), die Daten sind vielversprechend. Ich weiss, dass es auch in DE schon erfolgreich angewand wurde.



*Figure 1*: PSA reduction (%) while on *Taxotere*, *Avastin* and *Thalidomide*
_Provided to PCRI Insights Courtesy of Yang-min Ning NCI/NIH_

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Daniel,
es mag ja stimmen, dass die 3-wöchige Behandlung das effektivste Schema ist. Das hindert aber keineswegs, in einem relativ frühen Stadium das wöchentliche Therapieprotokoll nützlich sein kann. Meine eigenen Erfahrungen waren sehr zufriedenstellend. 
Gruss
Jürg

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Daniel,
> es mag ja stimmen, dass die 3-wöchige Behandlung das effektivste Schema ist. Das hindert aber keineswegs, in einem relativ frühen Stadium das wöchentliche Therapieprotokoll nützlich sein kann. Meine eigenen Erfahrungen waren sehr zufriedenstellend. 
> Gruss
> Jürg


Standard ist und bleibt die 3-wöchentliche Applikation.
Was jeder Patient für sich alleine entscheidet ist sein Bier.
Evidenzbasiert kann man alllerdings aktuell nur das 3-wöchtentliche Schema empfehlen.

----------


## jürgvw

Uff, Daniel, Du bringst mich in Schwierigkeiten. Zum einen: ich trinke kein Bier. Zumn andern: ich habe nicht allein entschieden, sondern mich mit meiner Onkologin beraten. Das vom Bier konntest Du natürlich nicht wissen. Aber dass ich mich fachkundig beraten liess, das hättest Du eigentlich in meinem Erfahrungsbericht lesen können...
Tschüss
Jürg

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Uff, Daniel, Du bringst mich in Schwierigkeiten. Zum einen: ich trinke kein Bier. Zumn andern: ich habe nicht allein entschieden, sondern mich mit meiner Onkologin beraten. Das vom Bier konntest Du natürlich nicht wissen. Aber dass ich mich fachkundig beraten liess, das hättest Du eigentlich in meinem Erfahrungsbericht lesen können...
> Tschüss
> Jürg


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass Sie sich nicht fachkundig beraten lassen haben.
Warum sich Ihre Onkologin zur wöchentlichen Gabe entschieden hat ist dann eben ihr Bier. Evidenzbasiertes Bier ist es aber nicht.

----------


## hartmuth

Die Tax 327 brachte eine Überlegenheit der 3-wöchigen Vergabe von Taxotere im Vergleich zur einwöchigen Vergabe von gerade mal 1,6 Monaten! Um so mehr dürfte doch einsichtig sein, dass jeglicher Beweis dafür fehlt, dass beim einzelnen Patienten ein strenges Therapieprotokoll nach EBM - generell wie im vorliegenden Fall im Besonderen - besser sein soll als eine abgewogene individuelle Therapieentscheidung des Arztes. Genau dieses ist es, was eine falsch verstandene und falsch praktizierte EBM niederbügelt. Der Arzt wird entmündigt und seine Entscheidung soll ihm der EBM-Katalog abnehmen. Formelle Zahlen und Statistiken ersetzen die ärztliche Erfahrung und Urteilskraft anstatt beides patientenorientiert zu verbinden.
Jeder Evidenznachweis hinterlässt eine mehr oder weniger große Minderheit, für die die Evidenz einer Therapie nicht gegeben ist. Was statistisch gilt, muss eben für den einzelnen Patienten noch lange nicht gelten. Was gilt für ihn? Das weiss niemand und deshalb ist Arroganz und fehlende Demut unangebracht.
Der Begründer der EBM, David Sackett, hat sich stets gegen Missbrauch von EBM verwahrt und davor gewarnt, diese als top-down cook-book misszuverstehen. Was nichts anderes heißt, als nicht allen und jedem Patienten eine Therapie angedeihen zu lassen nur weil sie evidenzbasiert ist. Es ist also Raum und muss Raum bleiben für Therapien, die nicht EBM-gestützt sind oder deren Unwirksamkeit beim einzelnen Patienten nicht bewiesen ist. 
Also bitte, Herr Schmidt, übertreiben sie es nicht! Man muss Evidenzen kennen, aber Evidenzreiterei bringt nicht weiter.
Schönen Abend allen!
Hartmut

----------


## Felix*

Die Studie TAX 327 hat nach meinen Informationen neben dem deutlichen durchschnittlichen Gesamtüberleben außerdem auch häufigere Lebensqualtitätsverbesserungen und häufigeren PSA-Abfall im 3-Wochenarm gegenüber dem 1-Wochenarm gezeigt. Für einen Arzt sind das ganz klare Grundlagen für seine Empfehlung zur Infusion alle 3 Wochen. Was der eine oder andere wenig evidenzinteressierte Patient letztendlich bei sich selbst machen lässt bleibt selbstverständlich seine ureigene eigene Sache.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Die Tax 327 brachte eine Überlegenheit der 3-wöchigen Vergabe von  Taxotere im Vergleich zur einwöchigen Vergabe von gerade mal 1,6  Monaten!


Na und?

In der TAX 327 Studie waren die Überlebenszeiten:
Mitoxatron 16,5 Monate
Taxotere wöchentlich 17,4 Monate
Taxotere 3-wöchentlich 18,9 Monate

Wenn Ihnen die 1,5 Monate zwischen Taxotere wöchentlich und 3-wöchentlich wenig vorkommen, schauen Sie bitte den Unterschied zwischen Mitoxantron und Taxotere wöchentlich: 0,9 Monate!


0,9 Monate mehr Überleben hatten übrigens keine statistische Signifikanz erreicht, mit anderen Worten:*
Evidenzbasiert ist eine wöchentliche Taxotere-Behandlung einer Mitoxantron-Behandlung gleichzusetzen.*
Und ich darf allen nochmals erinnern, dass Mitoxantron das Gesamtüberleben beim Prostatakrebs im Vergleich zu Prednison allein signifikant nicht steigert. Dazu gibt es ebenfalls eine schöne randomisierte Studie:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10561316


Ich propagiere nur hier, wofür ein Medikament zugelassen ist und wie es angewendet werden sollte.
Die Zulassung für Taxotere erfolgte für die 3-wöchentliche Gabe, nicht für die wöchentliche Gabe.
Das ist auch die empfohlene Therapie (nach Beipackzettel):
http://products.sanofi-aventis.us/Ta.../taxotere.html
_"For hormone-refractory metastatic prostate cancer, the recommended dose of TAXOTERE is 75 mg/m2 every 3 weeks as a 1 hour intravenous infusion.  Prednisone 5 mg orally twice daily is administered continuously."
_
Noch Fragen?




> Die Studie TAX 327 hat nach meinen Informationen neben dem deutlichen  durchschnittlichen Gesamtüberleben außerdem auch häufigere  Lebensqualtitätsverbesserungen und häufigeren PSA-Abfall im 3-Wochenarm  gegenüber dem 1-Wochenarm gezeigt.


Das ist absolut richtig. Und wenn es um Lebenssqualitätsverbesserung im 3-wöchigen Arm ging, heisst das auch:
weniger Schmerzen durch Knochenmetastasen, längere Zeiten bis Wirbelkörperbruch, weniger Lymphödem durch LK-Metastasen. Was nützen mir etwas bessere Blutwerte, wenn meine Rückenschmerzen mich umbringen.
Ich zitiere vom Originalartikel der TAX 327:
_"Reduction in pain was more frequent among patients receiving docetaxel every three weeks than among those treated with mitoxantrone (35 percent vs. 22 percent, P=0.01), but the percentage of patients with reduced pain in the weekly docetaxel group (31 percent) did not differ significantly from that of the mitoxantrone group."_

Die ganzen Vorteile bezüglich "weniger Nebenwirkungen" sind theoretisch. 
Es gab keine gravierenden Nebenwirkungen bei der 3-wöchigen Therapie und letztendlich muss man sich echt fragen:
*Wenn der gesamte Überlebensgewinn durch Taxotere 2,4 Monate sind, möchte ich 1,5 Monate davon (>60%) zunichte machen, indem ich eine Therapie auswähle (wöchentliche Gabe), die offensichtlich nicht effektiv genug ist?
Dann kann man es nämlich gleich mit der Chemo sein lassen.*


Ich betone nochmals, dass die wöchentliche Gabe eindeutige Vorteile für den Verschreibenden hat:
Mehr Patientenbesuche, mehr Ampullen, mehr Geld.

Ich fordere nur etwas logisches Denken und weniger Fanatismus. 
Mich nervt es langsam, angegriffen zu werden, sobald ich eine der "Weisheiten" der selbsternannten Gurus (Strum &Co) kritisiere.
Ich berate hier unengentlich und ohne Vorteile für mich.
Ich verkaufe weder Bücher, noch behandle ich Patienten aus diesem Forum oder erhalte Prämien von der Industrie.
Meine "Private Nachrichten"-Funktion ist ausgeschaltet und falls sich doch der eine oder andere Patient aus dem Forum in meiner Behandlung war (ohne dass ich oder er das wusste), dann hoffe ich, dass ich seine Erwatungen erfüllen konnte.

----------


## Anonymous3

> Die Studie TAX 327 hat nach meinen Informationen neben dem deutlichen durchschnittlichen Gesamtüberleben außerdem auch häufigere *Lebensqualtitätsverbesserungen*...


Felix,
wo bitte hast Du das gesehen, das wäre interessant!

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Daniel,
schade, dass Du nun noch einen schlimmen Schlag unter die Gürtellinie anbringen musst. Meine Onkologin ist nicht die Frau, die mehr Geld verdienen möchte, sondern sie ist um das Wohl ihrer Patienten besorgt. Sie hat mir zum Beispiel vorgeschlagen, Zometa nur alle zwei Monate zu applizieren, um das Risiko einer Kiefernekrose zu reduzieren. Damit verdient sie weniger, weniger Patientenbesuche, weniger Ampullen. Natürlich ist diese Lösung nicht evidenzbasiert, aber mit Kollegen entwickelt worden. Und, um gleich noch einen anderen Punkt klarzustellen: An "meinem" Nizoral (auch nicht evidenzbasiert) verdient sie nichts, denn das beziehe ich in der Apotheke.
Jürg

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> schade, dass Du nun noch einen schlimmen Schlag unter die Gürtellinie anbringen musst.


Ich habe mit meinen Ausführungen nicht direkt Ihre Onkologin gemeint, falls Sie das dachten.
Ich kenne sie nicht und habe kein Interesse daran, sie schlecht darzustellen.

----------


## Anonymous3

> Noch Fragen?


*JA*, wir sprechen ja hier eben über den *frühen* Einsatz von Chemotherapie. Da sollten noch keine, oder nur minimale Schmerzen vorhanden sein. Zeigen Sie mir doch mal eine Studie die die QOL bei asymtomatischen Patienten bei 3-wöchentlicher vs. wöchentlicher Tax Chemo untersucht hat.

Bei _Late-Stage-Disease_ würde ich ggf. auch für die 3-wöchentliche High-Dose Chemo plädieren.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> *JA*, wir sprechen ja hier eben über den *frühen* Einsatz von Chemotherapie. Da sollten noch keine, oder nur minimale Schmerzen vorhanden sein. Zeigen Sie mir doch mal eine Studie die die QOL bei asymtomatischen Patienten bei 3-wöchentlicher vs. wöchentlicher Tax Chemo untersucht hat.
>  Bei _Late-Stage-Disease_ würde ich ggf. auch für die 3-wöchentliche High-Dose Chemo plädieren.


Natürlich gibt es diese Studie nicht. Warum? Weil man die Patienten nicht trennt. Metastasiert ist metastasiert, hormonrefraktär ist hormonrefraktär.

1. Chemotherapie sollte erst bei einem hormonrefraktärem Tumor eingesetzt werden. Ich glaube da sind wir uns einig, da es gar keine Studie gibt, die einen Nutze für einen früheren Einsatz der Chemiotherapie gezeigt hat.
2. Ein hormonrefraktärer Tumor kann durchaus mit Schmerzen eingehen. Viele Patienten suchen den Arzt bei Erstdiagnose des Tumors auf, weil sie Skelettschmerzen durch Metastasen haben. Dann macht man eine palliative Hormontherapie, der Schmerz geht weg uns alles ist gut. Sobald aber die Erkrankung hormonrefraktär wird, kommt der Schmerz wieder. Insofern ist klinische Progression (z.B. Schmerz) ein wichtiger Endpunkt.
Ein PSA-Abfall bedeutet in der metastasierten Situation nichts für den Patienten. Eine Verlängerung des Gesamtüberlebens und eine Verbesserung/Beibehaltung der Lebensqualität sind die relevanten Endpunkte.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Andy,
im BJU International vom 6. Sept 2006 erschien ein lesenswerter Artikel mit der Überschrift The medical management of prostate cancer: a multidisziplinary team approach. Er zeigt eine Übersicht derzeitiger Behandlungsstrategien und zukünftiger Forschungsansätze.
Im Journal Onkologie vom 7.10.06 konnte man u.a. darüber lesen:
_"Die Veröffentlichung ist auch das Ergebnis eines kürzlich vom Wiener Onkologen Prof. Michael Krainer initiierten Symposiums europäischer und amerikanischer Mediziner, die auf Grund neuer klinischer Daten an etablierten Behandlungsstrukturen rütteln"._
Und weiter:
_"Der mögliche Nutzen einer solchen Kooperation wird auch im Rahmen einer jetzt anlaufenden klinischen Studie untersucht. In dieser werden über 1,500 Patienten eine Kombinations-Therapie erhalten, bei der das Chemotherapeutikum von Beginn der Hormontherapie an verabreicht wird. Die Überlegung hinter dieser Studie: da gezeigt wurde, dass die Chemotherapie bereits dann sehr wirksam ist, wenn sie nach Ende der Hormontherapie angewendet wird, ist es möglich, dass ihr Potenzial bei früherer Verabreichung sogar noch größer ist. Für eine solche Kombinations-Therapie ist die enge Zusammenarbeit von Urologen und Onkologen notwendig  und damit ein Umdenken bei der Behandlung des Prostatakrebses gefordert."_

Wir sehen: Zum Glück sind solche Überlegungen keine sektiererischen Gedanken selbsternannter Gurus. Es laufen derzeit mehrere Studien (siehe hier oder hier) zur Klärung der Wirksamkeit  frühzeitiger bzw. adjuvanter Chemovergaben. Darauf hat schon M. Scholz in seinem Aufsatz hingewiesen (siehe thread-Anfang). Sie sind noch nicht abgeschlossen, denn erst ein follow-up von 10 Jahren und mehr kann hier interpretierbare Daten bringen. Wie weit darin auch unterschiedliche Therapieprotokolle mit differierenden Dosisvergaben verglichen werden, darüber habe ich keinen Überblick. 
Die bisherige experimentelle Anwendung frühzeitiger Chemo durch innovative Ärzte erbrachten nach ihren Berichten gute Ergebnisse. Es spricht vieles dafür, dass diese Ergebnisse durch die Studien bestätigt werden. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal.
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## jürgvw

Hallp Daniel

Und warum zum Teufel behandelt ihr Professor meine an metastasiertem Brustkrebs erkrankte Frau unmittelbar nach der Diagnose mit nicht weniger als 6 Zyklen Chemotherapie?¨ÜBRIGENS MIT ERFOLG? EIne gewisse Verwandtschaft zwischen den beiden Krebsarten wird wohl kaum abgestritten. Natürlich wirst Du trotzdem eine Begründung finden, warum das bei PK nicht gehen soll, aber meine Frau ist glücklich mit der Lösung! Und mancher PK-Erkrankte könnte damit vielleicht auch glücklich sein.

Selbstverständlich rechne ich damit, von Dir abgeputzt zu werden, doch werde ich es zu ertragen wissen. An die wenig elegente Form, *das ist Dein Bier" habe ich mich gewöhnt.
Jürg

PS: Hast Du schon einmel nachprüfen lassen, wie manche heute anerkannte Therpie auf irgend eine Art von Pilotstudie zurückgeht? Sicher, als Arzt musst Du Dich an Evidenz halten, zumindest gegen aussen. Es ist aber nicht nötig, Versuche ausserhalb dieses Raster mit Sätzchen wie "Das ist Dein Bier" abzuquifizieren. oder sie ähnlichen despektierlichen Ausdrücken zu belegen.

----------


## Anonymous3

> Natürlich gibt es diese Studie nicht....


Sie wissen aber trotzdem was richtig für diese Patienten ist? Klingt wenig evidenzbasiert!




> Chemotherapie sollte erst bei einem hormonrefraktärem Tumor eingesetzt werden...


Das sehe ich auch so. Es hat sich immer wieder gezeigt, dass selbst in weit forgeschrittenen Fällen die Hormontherapie dauerhafte Remissionen brachte. Irgendwann ist es damit aber vorbei, das wissen wir. Erkennbar am dreimaligen Anstieg des PSA Wertes innerhalb einer Hormonblockade (Zweitlinien ADT). 



Dieses Patientenkollektiv hat normalerweise keine Schmerzen! Jetzt sollte frühzeitig über Chemotherapie nachgedacht werden.




> Ein PSA-Abfall bedeutet in der metastasierten Situation nichts für den Patienten......


Hier sprechen Sie ein ganz dunkles Kapitel der PCA Behandlung an. Oftmals werden wirksame Therapien, mit dem Hinweis auf angebliche *"PSA Kosmetik"*, verweigert. Dabei ist uns doch allen klar, dass eine PSA Reduktion von zumindest 30% definitiv mit einer Verlängerung der krankheitsspezifischen Überlebenszeit verbunden ist. 

So wirklich strukturiert erscheint mir Ihre Argumentation auch nicht. Einserseits würden Sie Etoposide tolerieren, was ein extremes NW Profil verursacht _"...This combination has strong side effects..."_ und _"There is no proof that this drug combination improves survival rates"_ andererseits würden Sie asymtomatische Patienen mit einer TAX Hochdosischemo behandeln, mit dem Endpunkt "Schmerzreduktion"!?

----------


## Anonymous3

> Hallo Andy,
> im BJU International vom 6. Sept 2006 erschien ein lesenswerter Artikel.....


Hartmuth,
danke, interessant !

----------


## Felix*

An der Evidenz geht kein Weg vorbei. Frühzeitig kann alles mögliche bedeuten. So lange die Meinungsbildner der frühzeitigen Chemo keine klare Vostellung entwickeln, wann frühzeitig beginnt, ist dieses wiederholte Bemäkeln der Evidenztreue eigentlich wertlos. Wenig oder gar keine Schmerzen genügt als einziger Eckpunkt jedenfalls nicht.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Und warum zum Teufel behandelt ihr Professor meine an metastasiertem Brustkrebs erkrankte Frau unmittelbar nach der Diagnose mit nicht weniger als 6 Zyklen Chemotherapie?¨ÜBRIGENS MIT ERFOLG? EIne gewisse Verwandtschaft zwischen den beiden Krebsarten wird wohl kaum abgestritten. Natürlich wirst Du trotzdem eine Begründung finden, warum das bei PK nicht gehen soll, aber meine Frau ist glücklich mit der Lösung! Und mancher PK-Erkrankte könnte damit vielleicht auch glücklich sein.


Weil es bei Brustkrebs grosse randomisierte Studien gibt, die einen Überlebensvorteil mit Chemotherapie in der Hochrisikosituation zeigen.
Beim Prostatakarzinom fehlen diese Studien.
So einfach ist es.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Sie wissen aber trotzdem was richtig für diese Patienten ist? Klingt wenig evidenzbasiert!


Es gibt Studien für Chemotherapie beim hormonrefraktären Prostatakrebs. Diese sind für die Gesamtgruppe der Patienten gemacht worden.
Kleine Subgruppenstudien für Patienten mit oder ohne Beschwerden oder was auch immer sonst für ein Kriterium Sie wollen gibt es nicht.
Der Grund dafür liegt darin, dass man so nicht genug Patienten zusammenkriegen würde.
Man könnte durchaus sich zahlreiche Fragestellungen ausdenken, wie z.B. Studien für Patienten unter 60 Jahre alt oder nur mit Knochenmetastasen oder mit PSA unter 50 oder auch was immer für zusätzliche Faktoren, um tatsächlich zu sehen, ob man je nach solchen Faktoren anders behandeln sollte. Die Patientenzahlen reichen eben dafür nicht aus.




> Hier sprechen Sie ein ganz dunkles Kapitel der PCA Behandlung an. Oftmals werden wirksame Therapien, mit dem Hinweis auf angebliche *"PSA Kosmetik"*, verweigert. Dabei ist uns doch allen klar, dass eine PSA Reduktion von zumindest 30% definitiv mit einer Verlängerung der krankheitsspezifischen Überlebenszeit verbunden ist.


Der Endpunkt bleibt das tumorspezifische Überleben. Dass der PSA-Abfall dazu führt ist ein Nebenprodukt.
Mit anderen Worten:
Ein Patient der einen PSA-Abfall erlebt, lebt nicht zwingend auch länger. Ein Patient der länger lebt, erlebt auch einen PSA-Abfall.



> So wirklich strukturiert erscheint mir Ihre Argumentation auch nicht. Einserseits würden Sie Etoposide tolerieren, was ein extremes NW Profil verursacht _"...This combination has strong side effects..."_ und _"There is no proof that this drug combination improves survival rates"_ andererseits würden Sie asymtomatische Patienen mit einer TAX Hochdosischemo behandeln, mit dem Endpunkt "Schmerzreduktion"!?


1. Ich würde Etoposid als Zwitlinienbehandlung nehmen, nachdem Taxane versagt haben, wenn ich Hinweise auf neuroendokrine Entdifferenzierung hätte. Nur dann.
2. Asymptomatische Patienten würde ich im hormonrefraktären Stadium mit der 3wöchigen Docetaxel-Infusion behandeln mit dem Endpunkt Gesamtüberleben. 3wöchige Docetaxel-Infusionen sind was Gesamtüberleben angeht der wöchentlichen Infusion überlegen. Das wissen wir von der Doxetaxel-Zulassungsstudie. 
Übrigens: Die dreiwöchige Docetaxel-Infusion ist keine "Hochdosischemo". Hochdosischemo gibt's in der Regel nur bei Lymphomen und Leukämien und sieht anders aus.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Die erwähnte Studie übrigens ist die Studie STAMPEDE aus Grossbrittanien. 
Sie rekrutiert noch und es gibt bislang noch keine Ergebnisse.
Der Chemotherapiearm beinhaltet übrigens eine 3wöchige Docetaxel-Infusion.

----------


## Anonymous3

> ...Ein Patient der einen PSA-Abfall erlebt, lebt nicht zwingend auch länger.....


Das ist meiner Meinung nach genau das Problem. Mit Behauptungen wird versucht Patienten, für die eine Therapie erforderlich wäre, abzuwimmeln. Ich vermute aus Kostengründen. In Studien hat sich ganz klar gezeigt, dass:

_PSA response of greater than 30% and greater than 50% associated with survival benefits...._ 




> ....Ein Patient der länger lebt, erlebt auch einen PSA-Abfall......


Auch das ist in dieser Absolutheit unzutreffend! Ich zitieren mal aus der Provenge Zulassungsstudie:

_...PSA reductions of at least 50% ... 8 of 311 patients (2.6%)...Median Survival 25.8 months [Provenge] 21.7 months [Placebo]...
_



> ....Ich würde Etoposid als Zwitlinienbehandlung nehmen, nachdem Taxane versagt haben, wenn ich Hinweise auf neuroendokrine Entdifferenzierung hätte. Nur dann.......


Hopla, habe ich da was verpasst? Wo sind denn dazu die Zulassungsstudien? Wie wollen Sie denn Leitlinienenkonform NE Differenzierung feststellen? 




> ....Übrigens: Die dreiwöchige Docetaxel-Infusion ist keine "Hochdosischemo". Hochdosischemo gibt's in der Regel nur bei Lymphomen und Leukämien und sieht anders aus.


Das ist richtig, ich meinte auch nur "Hochdosis" im Vergelich zum "weekly-low-dose" Schema.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Das ist meiner Meinung nach genau das Problem. Mit Behauptungen wird versucht Patienten, für die eine Therapie erforderlich wäre, abzuwimmeln. Ich vermute aus Kostengründen. In Studien hat sich ganz klar gezeigt, dass:
> _PSA response of greater than 30% and greater than 50% associated with survival benefits...._


Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei.
Wie gesagt: Ziel jeder palliativer Behandlung und Endpunkt dieser ist nicht den PSA runterzubringen, sondern das Überleben zu steigern und die Lebsnsqualität zu verbessern.
Den PSA runterdrücken kann man mit vielen Medikamenten/Therapien. Dass man deswegen auch länger lebt ist fraglich.
Die von Ihnen erwähnte Studie ist eine retrospektive Auswertung, insofern mit nur wenig Evidenz behaftet.





> Hopla, habe ich da was verpasst? Wo sind denn dazu die Zulassungsstudien? Wie wollen Sie denn Leitlinienenkonform NE Differenzierung feststellen?


Etoposid ist zur Behandlung von neuroendokrinen Karzinomen zugelassen und Standardtherapie.
Eine Biopsie kann die neuroendokrine Entdifferezierung zeigen.

----------


## Helmut.2

Meine Lieben!

Was hier diskutiert wird habe ich Gottseidank noch keine Erfahrung aber ich fürchte irgendwann wird sie wohl eintreten! Was ich aber in diesem Buch http://www30.jimdo.com/app/s40d7ac91...5ca2ddaff801a/ gelesen habe sollte so manchen sehr interessieren.

Freundlicherweise erhielt ich Auszüge in PDF-Format und habe sie *-*wie Ihr seht*-* in meiner Website einbringen dürfen, danke Dr. L.M. Jacob

Herzliche Grüsse
Helmut

----------


## Anonymous3

> ...Den PSA runterdrücken kann man mit vielen Medikamenten/Therapien....


Viele Kollegen in palliativer Situation, die nach Versagen von ADT und nach Chemo progredient werden, wären sicher hocherfreut von diesen _"vielen Medikamenten/Therapien"_ zu erfahren - *ich auch!*




> ...Dass man deswegen auch länger lebt ist fraglich...


Statistisch sind sich die Fachleute einig, dass das schon so ist. Ich habe dazu eine entspr. Studie vorgestellt.




> ...Eine Biopsie kann die neuroendokrine Entdifferezierung zeigen...


Aha, also zu spät - dachte ich mir schon. Arg schlau wäre natürlich gewesen, schon bei Erstdiagnose das entspr. Markerprofil zu erstellen. Im Verlauf wird dann weiterhin die NE Entartung beobachtet um entspr. intervenieren zu können:



Denn entsprechend des Threadthemas könnte man wieder mal sagen: *"das Zauberwort heisst früh"*

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Statistisch sind sich die Fachleute einig, dass das schon so ist. Ich habe dazu eine entspr. Studie vorgestellt.


Das war eine retrospektive Auswertung, keine Studie.
Evidenz sehr fraglich...

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir die TAX-327-Studie einmal genauer betrachtet und bin zu überraschenden Einsichten gelangt.
Die Ergebnisdaten der TAX327-Studie erlauben auch Subgruppen nach spezifischen Merkmalen  zu differenzieren und zu analysieren. Diese Subgruppenausprägungen genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen ist durchaus interessant, wenn auch teilweise verwirrend und scheinbar widersprüchlich. Untenstehend eine Darstellung von Armstrong/George (2010), TAX-Update März 2007.


_Zur Legende: n=Anzahl Patienten, OS=durchschn. Überlebenszeit in Monaten, jeweils getrennt für 3-wöchentliche und wöchentliche Vergabe. Das Forrest plot rechts zeigt den Vergleich der Taxotere-Therapien zu Mitoxantrone mit dem hazard ratio (HR) = 1,0. Diese Vergleichsabsicht der Studie erschwert etwas das Verständnis obiger Darstellung. Je größer die Distanz der Taxotere-HRs zur Basislinie 1,0 im Bereich der kleineren HR-Werte umso besseres Abschneiden der Taxotere-Behandelten gegenüber der Mitoxantronegruppe. Ein HR von 1,0 bedeutet gleicher Wirkungsgrad, ein HR > 1,0 weist schlechtere Werte als die Referenzgruppe aus._In der Subgruppenanalyse sprechen einige Merkmale signifikant für einen frühen Einsatz der Chemotherapie. Das mediane Überleben bei schmerzfreien Patienten war deutlich geringer als bei solchen mit Schmerzen (21,3 vs. 14,2 Mon), ebenso bei der Gruppe mit niedrigerem PSA < 115 ( 20,4 vs. 14,8). Auch die Gruppe mit KPS > 90%, also noch kräftige, von der Krankheit noch nicht gezeichnete Patienten mit gutem Allgemeinbefinden hatte bessere OS-Werte als die Gegengruppe (21,0 vs. 13,5). 
Die Subgruppenanalyse zeigt aber auch, warum sich die 3-wöchige Taxotere-Vergabe (D3) als wirksamer erwies wie die wöchentliche (D1). Bei hoher Tumorlast, d.h. hohen PSA-Werten oder auch bei Patienten mit weitestem Krankheitsfortschritt (visceral dz, über Lymphknoten- und Knochenmetastasen hinaus Befall der inneren Organe) zeigte sich D3 mit Abstand überlegen. Die Wochendosis war eindeutig zu schwach, so schwach, dass sogar noch Mitoxantrone sich als wirksamer erwies.
Die enorme Differenz zwischen D3 und D1 in der Statistik v.a. bei der Subgruppe PSA > 115, die etwa die Hälfte des gesamten Patientenkollektivs ausmacht, prägt das Ergebnis der Gesamtstatistik und bringt D3 statistisch in Vorteil. Würde man die Subgruppe der Hochbelasteten (PSA > 115) aus der Statistik herausnehmen, so käme die Analyse zu einem ganz anderen Ergebnis der Bewertung der Effektivität. Für die Subgruppe der weniger Belasteten (PSA < 115) wäre dann D1, also die wöchentliche Vergabe, der 3-wöchigen Vergabe nicht mehr unterlegen. Dies weist obige Statistik auch direkt aus, wo D1 leicht besser liegt wie D3, auch wenn mir dieser Unterschied statistisch nicht relevant erscheint. Nimmt man aber noch die Patienten mit Organmetastasen aus der Gruppe mit PSA < 115 heraus und evtl. solche mit neuroendokrinen Tumoren, und seien es auch nur wenige, oder auch körperlich mehr angegriffene Personen (KSP < 90%), würde sich unzweifelhaft für die verbleibende Gruppe eine signifikant höhere Effektivität wöchentlicher Dosisvergabe herausstellen. Eine Gruppentrennung beim PSA bei der Marke von 90 statt 115 würde diese These möglicherweise noch nachdrücklicher bestätigen. Es ist allemal gerechtfertigt, bei der genannten Gruppe die wöchentliche Vergabe als ausreichend zu bezeichnen, was ja bestritten wurde.
Das bessere Abschneiden von D3 bei schmerzfreien Patienten steht in scheinbarem Widerspruch zu dieser These und Bedarf einer Klärung, die ohne Vorliegen der Gesamtdaten nicht möglich ist. Es darf hierzu angemerkt werden, dass hohe Tumorlast oder viskeraler Befall keineswegs immer mit Schmerzen verbunden sind, was man ebenfalls aus obiger Subgruppenstatistik herauslesen kann. Immerhin beachtenswert, wenn D1 bei Patienten mit Schmerzen scheinbar besser, zumindest aber nicht schlechter wirkt als D3.

Was ich hier skizziert habe, sind keine statistischen Sophistereien oder fragwürdige Manipulationen, sondern die Herausfilterung von Patienten mit Merkmalen einer noch frühen HRPC-Erkrankung ist möglich und klinisch begründet. Auch Ian Tannock, einer der Leiter der TAX-327-Studie, oder andere Fachleute kommentieren diese Studie, indem sie auf Subgruppenergebnisse hinweisen. Ich erwähne dies deshalb, weil in diesem thread argumentiert wurde, als gäbe es keine Subgruppenergebnisse in der Studienlandschaft.
Die höhere Effektivität von D3, die das 3-wöchige Behandlungsschema bei metastasiertem hormonrefraktärem PK zur First-Line-Standardtherapie in den Leitlinien der EAU und der ASCO erhob, gilt im Grunde nur für die Fälle mit weit fortgeschrittenem Stadium. Bei frühzeitigem Einsatz ist die 1-wöchentliche Dosisvergabe der 3-wöchentlichen überlegen. Auch dies ist Evidenz und diese Evidenz entspricht den Ergebnissen diverser Kleinstudien und den Erfahrungen jener Ärzte, die schon seit Jahren mit niedriger Dosierung Taxotere erfolgreich behandeln, lange bevor es eine TAX327-Studie gab. Die gängige globale Interpretation der TAX327-Ergebnisse erweist sich als zu grobschlächtig und ignoriert klinisch relevante Erkenntnisse von Subgruppenanalysen. Dies zu feststellen zu müssen ist erstaunlich. 
Ich denke nicht, hier von meinen Statistikkenntnissen getäuscht worden zu sein, lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Hätte man die Zahlen vorliegen, ließen sich meine obigen Behauptungen vielleicht genauer belegen. Über eine lebhafte Diskussion würde ich mich freuen. 

Zum Schluß noch ein Schaubild. Das eindrucksvoll zeigt, über welche Differenzen wir hier überhaupt diskutieren. Ich denke das spricht für sich.


Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous3

Hartmuth,
danke für Deine exakte Datenanalyse. Ich muss gestehen, es ist mir bisher auch nicht aufgefallen. Man sollte halt alles immer ganz genau durchlesen. Ich möchte Deinen Faden mal noch etwas weiterspinnen. Was auffällt ist:

1. *früher Einsatz* von Chemo bringt viel mehr wie später Einsatz. Und ich definiere "früh" nicht mit einem PSA von 150ng/ml! Der PSA Wert sollte noch im niedrigen Bereich, vielleicht bis max. 20ng/ml liegen!
2. Docetaxel Chemo bedarf der *Optimierung*, da die Vorteile sonst zu gering ausfallen. Gerade zu Kombinationstherapien hatte ich hier ein paar Infos geliefert. Da gibt es

a) Docetaxel + Thalidomid + Avastin (Richard LAM)
b) Docetaxel + Rocaltrol hochdosis (T. Beer)
c) Docetaxel + Samarium (bei Knochenmetas)
c) Docetaxel + Dasatinib, ist was Neues. Scheint gerade bei Knochenmetas wirksam zu sein. Werden LNCap Zellen hormoninsensibel entwickeln sich die C4-2B Zellen. Ganz üble Gesellen, die im richtigen Milieu anfangen Kalzium abzuscheinden und sich auch sonst wie Knochenzellen benehmen. Interessanterweise werden sie durch den Arachidonsäurestoffwechsel gefördert.



Hier schliesst sich der Kreis zum Prof. Reichle Schema, der neben Entzündungshemmenden Therapeutikas auch Imatinib/Gleevec, ein wie Dasatinib gegen das Philadelphia-Chromosom wirkendes Mittel in seiner ursprünglichen Formulierung hatte. Neben dem COX-2 Hemmer Celebrex, kann auch der 5-LOX Signalweg durch z.B. Boswelliasäure gehemmt werden.

Andi

----------


## Karl1945

Hallo Andi,

ich habe Deine Antwort gelesen. Ich nehme ab 14.10.10 an einer Studie bei Prof. Heidenreich teil.
Therapie: Eligard 22.5 alle 12 Wochen, Zometa alle 3 Monate, Docetaxel alle 3 Wochen, Decortin 5 mg jeden Tag, Fortecortin 8 mg einen Tag vor Beginn der Chemo und am Tag der Chemo. Dasatinib läuft als Doppelblindstudie. Ich hoffe das ich das Original bekomme und das Docetaxel in meinem Fall noch anschlägt.
Gruß Karl

----------


## Anonymous3

Hartmuth,
auch hier nochmal eine Bestätigung einer frühen Chemo für die entspr. Patienten:

_"...Es muss betont werden, dass die in der Analyse identifizierten Risikofaktoren die Basis für die Therapieentscheidung bilden sollten und nicht das Auftreten von Symptomen, das derzeit in manchen Einrichtungen den Anstoß zur Behandlung gibt; dieses Vorgehen ist mit Sicherheit nicht ideal...."_ 



Es bewegt sich ja doch langsam ein bisschen was, erfreulich - Andi

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Andi,
danke für den Link zu einer sehr informativen Übersicht und Daten zum Stand der Behandlung von HRPC. Die von dir obenstehend angezeigte Statistik zu den 3 Risikogruppen (wohlgemerkt: prädikativ relevante Einteilung) bestätigt nicht nur die Möglichkeit, sondern auch die Notwendigkeit einer Patientenstratifizierung und identifizierung zwecks individueller Therapieplanung.

Es zeigen sich in der Statistik zwar deutliche Differenzen im medianen Gesamtüberleben, indes sind die Differenzen aus meiner Sicht nicht einfach der Wirkung frühzeitiger Anwendung einer Chemotherapie zuzuschreiben. Die Risikogruppe mit guten Prognosefaktoren (A) hat z.B. eine 7-monatige längere Überlebenschance als die mit intermediären Werten (B). Davon wären jedoch zu subtrahieren jene Monate, die für das Voranschreiten der Krankheit von A nach B  zu veranschlagen wären, wenn mit der Chemo noch zugewartet worden wäre. Wie lange das durchschnittlich ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. 

Die Frage der Frühzeitigkeit beginnt sich eigentlich schon dort zu stellen, wo es um Hochrisikopatienten geht, die bislang weder einen HRPC oder auch noch keine sichtbaren Metastasen entwickelt haben, also ein Vorstadium dessen, was in der Literatur i.d.R. unter asymptomatischer Erkrankung verstanden wird. Können dadurch Metastasen hinausgezögert und evtl. ein verlängertes Überleben erreicht werden? Hier fehlen prospektive Studien und mit wenigstens Evidenzstufe II wurde ein Vorteil bislang m.W. nicht belegt. Interessant jene Studien, die bei Hochrisikopatienten die Wirkung einer kombinierte Chemo neoadjuvant vor RPE oder bzw. adjuvant bei RT plus ADT beobachteten (z.B. PMID: 20143429 oder PMID: 20846737). Auch hier setzt sich der Gedanke um, eine frühzeitige Anwendung könne einen Benefit bringen und dafür spricht aus meiner Sicht einiges.

Es ist jedoch sorgfältig individuell zu prüfen und abzuwägen, ob jeweils eine frühe Chemo angebracht sein kann. Taxane sind verdammt giftig, egal ob bei wöchentlicher oder 3-wöchentlicher Vergabe. Sie sind im Grunde Teufelszeug. Es werden nicht nur Krebszellen an der Teilung gehindert und getötet. Es tötet auch gesunde, wertvolle und v.a. sich rasch teilende Zellen wie die im Blut. Von daher mögliche pathologische Auswirkungen auf das Knochenmark und insgesamt eine höhere und bisweilen gefährliche Anfälligkeit für Infektionen. Das evtl. vorher sorgfältig aufgebaute und gepflegte Immunsystem wird u.U. nicht nur geschwächt, sondern zerstört. Im schlimmsten Fall hat die Chemo nichts gebracht, aber man hat seinen Körper in die Morbidität getrieben. Da brauchen die symptombezogenen Nebenwirkungen gar nicht so schlimm gewesen zu sein. Ich erinnere: Es gab nicht wenige Studien, die abgebrochen werden mußten, weil die Todesrate höher war als im Kontrollarm ohne Docetaxel! 
Leider sind diese giftigen taxanebasierten Therapeutika die einzigen mit nachgewiesener Wirkung bei HRPC. Seit beim PK in der Breite Taxane angewandt werden sind erst wenige Jahre vergangen und es wird seither viel mit Medikamenten in Kombination versucht, i.d.R. solche, die schon bei anderen Krebsarten erprobt wurden und Wirkung gezeigt haben. Du hattest oben einige aufgeführt. Es gab natürlich auch jede Menge gute Verträglichkeiten und deutliche Ansprechraten, aus denen wir Hoffnung schöpfen dürfen und sollten. Ob zytotoxische Medikamente, targeted agents, antiangionistische Medikamente oder BCL-2-Inhibitoren oder was auch immer, mir scheint die Studien kranken teilweise daran, dass für das Patientenkollektiv lediglich die Kriterien HRPC oder Metastasierung erfüllt sein müssen, statt genauer zu differenzieren und entlang einem spezifischen Patientenprofil inkl. Markerprofil eine Vorabselektion für die Studie vorzunehmen. Die Studienergebnisse legen dar: Nicht alle zeigen das erhoffte Ansprechen. Die Frage ist jedoch: Warum bei dem einen und bei dem anderen nicht? Woher rühren die Unterschiede? Die Molekularbiologie hat schon viel onkologische Fragen klären können und biochemische Zusammenhänge plausibel erläutert und nachgewiesen, tappt aber in entscheidenden Fragen noch im Dunkel. Ohne wesentliche Fortschritte hier wird der Kampf gegen den Krebs weitestgehend auf der Stelle treten. Mir ist manchmal, als sollte man statt in teure Gerätschaften lieber mehr in die medizinische Grundlagenforschung investieren. 

Derzeit kommt das Schlagwort von personeller Medizin in Mode. Sie ist teurer und aufwändiger. Aber hier kommt die Einsicht zum tragen, dass Menschen und ihre Pathologie biologisch unterschiedlich gestrickt sind und es deshalb einer unterschiedlichen, individuellen Therapieplanung und durchführung bedarf. Dieser Ansatz steht tendenziell im Widerspruch zu dogmatisch praktizierter EBM-Medizin. In unserem Fall sollte dies eigentlich kein Streitpunkt sein.
Grüße von Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous3

Harmuth,
es ist sicher richtig, dass unsere ganze Anstregung dahin gerichtet werden sollte, zu erkennen, *wer* von erweiterten Therapien profitiert und wer nicht. Dazu muss aber erst einmal aufgezeigt werden, dass erweiterte Therapien Vorteile haben *können*, das war mein Anliegen. Dementsprechend nochmal eine schön gemachte Präsentation über Behandlungsmöglichkeiten HRPCA von Mark Scholz. Weiter hinten geht er auch auf verschiedene Ansätze zur Verbesserung der ADT ein.

Andi

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Andi,



> Dementsprechend nochmal eine schön gemachte Präsentation über Behandlungsmöglichkeiten HRPCA von Mark Scholz. Weiter hinten geht er auch auf verschiedene Ansätze zur Verbesserung der ADT ein.
> 
> Andi


Danke für diese PowerPoint Präsentation über unser Problem PCa von Mark Scholz MD. Ich kann nur sehr wenig Englisch aber was ich daraus lesen konnte wäre sicher für viele sehr  hilfreich und auch für mich aber leider auch aus finanziellem Grund nicht erreichbar und die GKV die Kosten zum grossen Teil wohl nicht übernehmen!

Wollte eigentlich Mark Scholz MD  in deutscher Sprache vorstellen für Die, die kein Englisch lesen können das ich mit dem Google Übersetzer machte:

Ein  Bord-zertifiziert Internist und Onkologe, Mark C. Scholz, MD, dient als  Ärztlicher Direktor der Prostata Onkologie Specialists Inc. in Marina  del Rey, CA.

Nach seinem Abschluss  in Medizin an der Creighton University in Omaha, NE, abgeschlossen Dr.  Scholz seine Innere Medizin und Onkologie Praktikum Aufenthalt an der  University of Southern California (USC) Medical Center. Er war ein medizinischer Onkologie Stipendium in Los Angeles County / USC Medical Center verliehen.

Dr. Scholz diente als Direktor der Onkologie am Memorial Campus der Centinela Freeman Regional Medical Center von 1996-2001. Er  ist ehemaliger Präsident, Mitbegründer und Geschäftsführer des Prostate  Cancer Research Institute, einer gemeinnützigen Bildungs-und  Forschungsinstitut, das auf die Verbreitung von state-of-the art  Informationen über die Diagnose, Staging und Behandlung von  Prostatakrebs spezialisiert hat. Er ist  ein anerkannter Experte für die Bewirtschaftung und Behandlung von  Prostatakrebs mit Hormon Intervention, Immuntherapie, Chemotherapie und  Angiogenese sowie Vitamin-, Kräuter und andere Formen der  Lifestyle-Beratung. Seine Verknüpfungen sind St. John's Health Center, Marine Campus der Centinela Freeman Regional Medical Center und andere.

Derzeit ist Dr. Scholz Associate Clinical Professor in der Abteilung für Onkologie an der USC School of Medicine. Dr.  Scholz setzt seine Forschungsprojekte auf dem Gebiet des  Prostatakarzinoms und ist Autor zahlreicher wissenschaftlicher Artikel  in seinem Fachgebiet. Er ist Berater für  Journal of Urology und Freiwillige für eine Internet-Liste namens  "Patient den Arzt", der auf www.pcri.org gefunden werden kann. Diese Website bietet kostenlose Beratung für Patienten und Ärzte über die Behandlung von Prostatakrebs.

Er lebt in Los Angeles mit seiner Frau und drei Kinder.

Wir kennen hier im Forum schon seit Jahren einige US-Amerikanische Onkologen wie Stephen B. Strum MD; Bob Leibowitz MD; Mark Scholz MD und noch Andere. Natürlich auch Deutsche Ärzte die hervorragende Arbeit leisten, Danke dafür!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Leser,



> Was hier diskutiert wird habe ich Gottseidank noch keine Erfahrung aber ich fürchte irgendwann wird sie wohl eintreten! Was ich aber in diesem Buch http://www30.jimdo.com/app/s40d7ac91...5ca2ddaff801a/ gelesen habe sollte so manchen sehr interessieren.
> 
> Freundlicherweise erhielt ich Auszüge in PDF-Format und habe sie *-*wie Ihr seht*-* in meiner Website einbringen dürfen, danke Dr. L.M. Jacob


Entschuldigung! Erst jetzt ist mir dieser Fehler aufgefallen und möchte ihn hiermit korrigieren.

Der Satz sollte so lauten: Was ich in diesem Buch "Chemopräventive..." gelesen habe, sollte so manchen sehr interessieren.

Danke für Euer Verständnis und verbleibe 
mit herzlichen Grüssen
Helmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Andi,
du schreibst



> ...es ist sicher richtig, dass unsere ganze Anstregung dahin gerichtet werden sollte, zu erkennen, wer von erweiterten Therapien profitiert und wer nicht. Dazu muss aber erst einmal aufgezeigt werden, dass erweiterte Therapien Vorteile haben können, das war mein Anliegen.


Dem will ich nicht widersprechen. Mir ging es u.a. darum:



> Ob zytotoxische Medikamente, targeted agents, antiangionistische Medikamente oder BCL-2-Inhibitoren oder was auch immer, mir scheint die Studien kranken teilweise daran, dass für das Patientenkollektiv lediglich die Kriterien HRPC oder Metastasierung erfüllt sein müssen, statt genauer zu differenzieren und entlang einem spezifischen Patientenprofil inkl. Markerprofil eine Vorabselektion für die Studie vorzunehmen.


Es gibt heute viele Medikamente auf dem Markt, deren Wirksamkeit und Verträglichkeit hinreichend durch Studien bei anderen Tumoren als PK nachgewiesen wurde und deshalb auch zugelassen sind. In der Regel sind dies targetorientierte Medikamente. Sie zielen z.B. darauf ab, die Überexpression des AR im Tumor zu unterdrücken. Andere gehen gegen die Tyrosinkinaserezeptoren (EGF-R oder HER-2/neu) vor, die den AR-Mechanismus fördern. Wieder andere sind gegen Apoptoseinhibitoren (z.B. bcl2) gerichtet oder versuchen die Überexpression von COX-2 zu konterkarieren. 
Heute war ich auf dem Patiententag in Planegg mit hochinteressanten Beiträgen der Referenten. Prof. Bonkhoff hat in seinem Vortrag explizit jenen Mangel vieler Studien hervorgehoben, den ich oben vermutet hatte. Zur Prüfung der Wirksamkeit von Medikamenten werden in die Studien Patienten aufgenommen, die dafür gar nicht geeignet sind. Will ich ein Medikament prüfen, das die Phosphorylierung der AR durch HER-2/neu hemmen soll, macht es keinen Sinn, Patienten heranzuziehen, die gar keinen entsprechenden Rezeptor vorliegen haben. Die Wirkung von HSP-90 brauche ich nicht zu testen bei denen, wo eine AR-Bestimmung gar keine Überexpression zeigt. Dasselbe bei COX-2 u.a. 
Manches Studienergebnis wurde ganz anders dastehen, wenn das individuelle Potential der Patienten für eine Ansprechbarkeit des Medikaments vorher untersucht werden würde. Jenes Medikament, das bei nur 30% Wirkung zeigte, würde bei zielgerichteter Patientenauswahl eine vielleicht 80%ige Effektivität erzielen. Als Ergebnis solcher gravierender Studienmängel wird dem Medikament möglicherweise die Zulassung bzw. Empfehlung bei PK-Patienten verweigert und es bleibt nur noch der off-label-use. Was bei Mammakarzinom wirkt und hilft ist angeblich beim heterogenen PK nicht nachweisbar. Statt der Heterogenität Rechnung zu tragen, wird diese argumentativ gegen das Medikament gerichtet und unausreichende Wirksamkeit unterstellt. Schlimm, dass dies häufig auch noch unter der EBM-Flagge daherkommt.
Ähnliche Unzulänglichkeiten sind auch bei der berühmten TAX327 zu bemängeln. Die Leitlinienvorgabe zur Taxotereanwendung, d.h. die Anwendung der Standardtherapie bei HRPC-Patienten drückt tendentiell all jene unnötig in die Toxität, bei denen es gar kein bcl-2 zu unterdrücken gibt. Die Vergiftung erhalte ich umsonst, jedoch den möglichen Schutz vor unnötiger und möglicherweise verheerender Anwendung muß ich selbst bezahlen, wenn ich überhaupt von dieser Möglichkeit in Kenntnis gesetzt werde. Auch dies schlimm, vor allem weil hier eine dringende Revision in naher Zukunft gar nicht wahrscheinlich erscheint.
Gruß HArtmut

----------


## HorstK

> ...Schlimm, dass dies häufig auch noch unter der EBM-Flagge daherkommt.
> Ähnliche Unzulänglichkeiten sind auch bei der berühmten TAX327 zu bemängeln. Die Leitlinienvorgabe zur Taxotereanwendung, d.h. die Anwendung der Standardtherapie bei HRPC-Patienten drückt tendentiell all jene unnötig in die Toxität, bei denen es gar kein bcl-2 zu unterdrücken gibt. Die Vergiftung erhalte ich umsonst, jedoch den möglichen Schutz vor unnötiger und möglicherweise verheerender Anwendung muß ich selbst bezahlen, wenn ich überhaupt von dieser Möglichkeit in Kenntnis gesetzt werde. Auch dies schlimm, vor allem weil hier eine dringende Revision in naher Zukunft gar nicht wahrscheinlich erscheint.


Hallo Hartmut,

danke für diese Schilderung!

Mal schaun was die Referenten auf dem Patiententag in München-Planegg am 16./17.10.2010 dazu meinen. 

Warst Du dort?

Alles Gute 
Horst

----------


## Anonymous3

Hartmut,
danke für Deine Zusammenfassung von Planegg. Ich war auch anwesend, und bin es immer noch, da im AK-FPK teilnehmend. Du würdest uns hier unterstützen können. Es war, wie immer, spannend und aufschlussreich. Auch die Unterstützung der Klinik in Planegg mit Raum, Essen und Trinken, tolle Leistung. Ich denke, es hat allen Beteiligten viel gebracht.
Andi

----------

